# Looking for plans/picts of a shop made fence



## Alex Dubois (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi,
I just finished construction of a nice router table. Now I need to build a fence for it. Does anyone have pictures/plans for a nice shop build router table fence they could share? 

Fenceless in Wylie, TX

Michael


----------



## Wood Dog (May 7, 2007)

:'( Yes,I too would be interested!!! :sold:


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

All you need are a couple boards put together at a good 90deg, add some MDF for the face, dust collection hole, and you're pretty much done..
A simple thing to build. Here's one of mine and how I connect the dust collector to it.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

The best commercial fence out there is Bench Dog you can do joining operations as thin as 1/32. I added some extras to it.

http://www.benchdog.com/profence.htm

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/tools-woodworking/2920-dont-do-dcp_4690.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/tools-woodworking/2921-dont-do-dcp_4692.jpg


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Homemade fence*



Alex Dubois said:


> Hi,
> I just finished construction of a nice router table. Now I need to build a fence for it. Does anyone have pictures/plans for a nice shop build router table fence they could share?
> 
> Fenceless in Wylie, TX
> ...


Here's one I made for my table. Later I added a T-track for it to ride forward and back. I also drilled holes in the base of the fence and added knobs that can be tightened to hold the fence down.

Gary

[url="http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/table-mounted-routing/4290-homemade-split-router-fence-rear-view.jpg"]
Click to Enlarge
[/url]
http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...290-homemade-split-router-fence-rear-view.jpg 











<A href="http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/table-mounted-routing/4289-homemade-split-router-fence-split-fence.jpg" target=_blank>[url="http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/table-mounted-routing/4289-homemade-split-router-fence-split-fence.jpg"]
Click to Enlarge
[/url]


----------

